# Congats to Jeff....he's a Dad



## ScareShack

CONGRATS to Jeff........Frighteners Entertainment !

He is now a proud Dad !!
Yes, the baby came today....yeh!!
Im happy for you and your wife !
Awesome !
Get pics of the little guy up..we want to see him!


----------



## BooGirl666

Congrats Jeff!!!! Hope everyone is doing great!!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR PICS!!!!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

Congrats to you and your family!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm kidding. Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## pyro

woo hoo- congrat to you & your wife- hope mommy & baby are doing fine


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats Jeff!


----------



## Mazz

Congrates Mr.& Mrs.Frightners!!! Now the real haunting begins.


----------



## slimy

Congratulations on your new little spook.


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Contratualtions on the new little one!! An Oct. baby.. yah!


----------



## spideranne

Wonderful news. Congratulations.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay Jeff!!!!!!

Congrats to you and Joyce!

What's the baby going to be for Halloween?


----------



## Lagrousome

Congratulations on the new bundle of joy!!!
Can't wait to see pics! I love babies!!!!


----------



## HalloweenRick

Congratulations Jeff!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Congrats.
.


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats again buddy!


----------



## Hellrazor

AWWW thats awesome!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## IshWitch

WooHoo!
An October baby! Fantastic you guys, Congratulations!
Val


----------



## meltdown211

*Well i guess this explains it then...*

He said in a previous post that he would no longer do Home haunts...I guess we now know the reason...damn kids always getting in the way...

Just kidding! Congrats pal!! Keep Michigan growing...have a few more!

Melty


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hear they're cheaper by the dozen, Jeff! 
Congrats for your hard work Joyce, and good luck for the sleepless nights ahead both of you!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Congrats To Jeff and Joyce on the bundle of joy


----------



## scareme

Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## heresjohnny

Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## jackielantern

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hella

Congratulations Jeff!! I am so happy for you and Joyce. Please share photos, I'd love to see the little one.


----------



## Death's Door

Congratulations to you and Joyce on your little Halloweener. I wish you and your family the best!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks you so much everyone.
Everything went pretty good, Mommy and baby are doing good.
They both should be home tomorrow sometime.
We do have an outfit for the little man for Halloween.
My wife won't let me put any latex on him this year, so, no warts, no cuts, no bleeding wounds for this year...
But she never said I couldn't pimp out his stroller! LOL
Thanks again, my Hauntforum family is awesome!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Congrats on the little Frightener!


----------



## Spooklights

An October baby; Awesome! 
Congratulations, Jeff and Joyce!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you both and Doc, I can only hope!

I do think his 1st picture posted here, that he should be in a nice white feather boa...?
It seems fitting....right? lol


----------



## AzKittie74

awww Congrats FE!! enjoy your lil frightener. maybe you can use him as a prop hahaha jk. congrats


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you AZK. I can only hope he'll like Halloween.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Awesome! I'm a new dad this year too and it's the most fun I've had outside of Halloween...enjoy them now before their poo stinks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm really looking forward to that part.

I do have your address, right? lol


----------



## gypsichic

CONGATS to you and Mrs. FE!!!


----------



## playfx

Hey, congrats to both you and the wife!!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Congrats on the new one....
Don't throw the diapers away, they make realistic corpsing material....especially the newborn tar ones..
All kidding aside, best of the moments for you and your new life.


----------



## Black Cat

Congratulations Jeff & Joyce on your new little Frightener. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Moon Dog

Is this your first Jeff???

That you know of anyway...


----------



## trishaanne

Congratulations Jeff and Joyce. It was very considerate of your child to be born early in the month, before you get too busy...hehehe, just kidding. Now, where are the pics?????


----------



## HibLaGrande

Congrats!!!!! Yaaaaay for stinky Diapers!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666

(((Chants))) We Want Pics!!! We Want Pics!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks again and I'm working on some pictures.

Do you think a feather boa is too much??? lol


----------



## slightlymad

Congrats you crazy kids heres to sleepless nights stinky diapers and no more privacy 

And a feather boa pic is just what every parent needs for that night when the first serious girlfreind comes over


----------



## BooGirl666

Hey where's them pics at???


----------



## Sickie Ickie

He prob doesn't have too much time anymore, with losin' sleep and all!


----------



## ScareShack

Sickie Ickie said:


> He prob doesn't have too much time anymore, with losin' sleep and all!


Maybe ur right sicki, or maybe he's upset 'cause it looks like the fed-ex guy.

Come on Jeff...post the little guys pic already!


----------



## skeletonowl

lol scareshack that's too much!

Go Jeff! Congrats!


----------



## Lilly

Congrats to jeff and his wife..
now the fun begins


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Woo Hoo!!! Congrats Jeff and to your Mrs as well! Are you gonna play Midnight Syndicate as lullaby music? Start the little frightener out right!

and the pics are.........?????


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Wow! I don't login for a few weeks and miss all the big news. Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Congrats Jeff !!!


----------



## ScareShack

JEFF !!!! we are still waiting for the pic!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm working on it, promise.
We'll be picking up a few things needed for the photo.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> We'll be picking up a few things needed for the photo.


Uhhhh, a little boa? A costume? I take it this photo will be used for more than just posting here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeapers, we'll see what I can come up with


----------



## Fangs

I KNEW SOMETHING WAS IN THE AIR!!!!!! :devil:

LOL Sorry I missed this before Jeff!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS to you and your family!

Now where did I put your address?????? :devil: 

HEEHEEHEEHEEHEE


----------



## ScareShack

I got to see a pic of him......I wont share it, but if u look under "rare pics" u might see it there.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fangs said:


> I KNEW SOMETHING WAS IN THE AIR!!!!!! :devil:


I thought it was in the water?


----------



## BudMan

Congratulations Jeff! Hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## DeathTouch

How did I miss this. Congrates Jeff.

It will be funny when he doesn't like Halloween, but perfers to sell Christmas lights. Now that would be funny. LOL

If you want, you can pay me to goto transworld in Vegas for you. LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The thing that bugs me most about Transworld in Vegas, is that I can't have my haunter friends come over for dinner!!

So where are the pics of the yittle guy?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yea, but ms Wicked said. I think you are making up having a kid to get free gifts.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> The thing that bugs me most about Transworld in Vegas, is that I can't have my haunter friends come over for dinner!!


How 'bout you take the people out to dinner in Vegas instead! J/K

Jeff, you're being a meanie! Will we see pictures before New Year's Day 2008?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Everyone is doing great, just tired.

We picked up the props yesterday, just got too busy today to get the photo shoot going. Hope tomorrow works!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Long time to get here for the pictures, but here goes!

Little Joe working the fall harvest:








and here helping me put away a few props:


----------



## ScareShack

Was beging to wonder if there was really a kid. About time.

Very cute !


----------



## Bone Dancer

Those are great photos Jeff. The last one would be good to have in your wallet when people want to see a picture of your kid. Just to see their expressions would be priceless.


----------



## BuriedAlive

lol, I'm laughing at the pics, Jeff, but at the same time find them so disturbing. Looks like a Tales From the Crypt moment. Ain't it great corrupting young minds? To echo those before me, congrats. Is the 'lil ghoul sleeping through the night yet?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awwwww! What a cutie pie! Great pics Jeff.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

AWWWWWWWW - he's such a wittle guy!!!!! Just adorable Jeff!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

About time..What a cutie. Looks just like Jeff but without the mustash. LOL


----------



## Lotus

Tooooooo Cute and his name is Joe sooo CUTE


----------



## Hauntiholik

DeathTouch said:


> About time..What a cutie. Looks just like Jeff but without the mustache. LOL


and a boa.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm working on the Boa and possibly the mustache!? lol

Speaking of the Boa, we need to get that rolling ASAP!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's a fall picture. Too bad this one is blurry!


----------



## DeathTouch

Hey, don't they have a little joe on Bonanza? I don't remember him sticking out his tongue though.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you sure he's not plotting to take over the world? I KNEW I'd seen him before!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO Bryce, that's pretty good. You might be on to something??


----------



## skeletonowl

lol Jeff look at those pictures wow


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

skeletonowl said:


> lol Jeff look at those pictures wow


Thanks, poor kid doesn't have a chance! LoL


----------



## Revenant

Jeff, I think this Halloween you have to shave off whatever hair he grows between now and then. His costume has been predestined. MsWicked needs to tailor him a Mini-Me suit!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, that just me wet myself...too funny Rev!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

zzzzzzzzip it!


----------

